

What You Learned About Static Electricity Is Wrong - spottiness
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/how-static-electricity-works/#more-65419

======
unwind
This seems to be a re-posted (and maybe re-written) Ars article, namely
[http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/06/static-
electrici...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/06/static-electricity-
how-does-it-work.ars). I find it amusing that Wired is "popularizing" content
from Ars.

~~~
starwed
Well, the byline is "Ars Technica."

------
mechanical_fish
I'm going to start using shorthand for my usual gripe, which applies here of
course: JOURNAL PAYWALLS DELENDA EST.

Grammatical corrections from Latin teachers are welcomed. ;)

On the optimistic side, Ars Technica seems to be as good at the science
journalism thing as anyone I've seen. I may need to subscribe.

~~~
jpeterson
Been a few years since Latin class, but I believe it would be more like:

 _JOURNAL PAYWALLS DELENDAE SUNT_

~~~
bartonfink
Assuming "paywalls" translates to some form of "walls", it would be delendi
sunt or delenda sunt. Murus for wall is masculine, and moenia for walls of a
city is neuter.

Damn, that Latin degree pays for itself more and more every day.

